# Asian egg donors in the UK



## Monsoon (Jul 17, 2009)

Dear All,
My wife and I are both British Asians and are trying to find an Asian egg donor in the UK. We are trying top raise awareness of the shortage of Asian egg donors through the media. We had an interview this morning on BBC Asian Network:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01sn9vk
The interview is 1hr and 37mins into the show, if you are interested.
If anyone knows how to help in our search for an Asian egg donor please write! We have been to India twice for treatment and would now like to try treatment at home.
Monsooon x


----------



## Scorah (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi, I've just come across your post and wondered if you have been successful in your search?


----------

